
If correlation doesn’t imply causality, then what does? (2012) - eliangcs
http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/if-correlation-doesnt-imply-causation-then-what-does/
======
dang
Url changed from [https://speakerdeck.com/eliang/if-correlation-doesnt-
imply-c...](https://speakerdeck.com/eliang/if-correlation-doesnt-imply-
causality-then-what-does), which points to this. HN prefers original sources.

